# The Kernel mode does not seem to be running ...(I've tried everything !)



## elmancho (Nov 26, 2006)

The name of the post pretty much says it all .
I have had atitool working on my computer for *1week*, fine and then sudently I get this error message : *The kernel mode does not seem to be running.*



*
_I use vista RC1
_ATITOOL ver 0.25b16pre8
_No anti vir
_No firewall
_tried unistalling/reisntalling
_Looked at all the solutions in the forum 
_I use a x800gt saphire
_I will worship the one who finds a solution
_ HELPP !!!!!*







.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 26, 2006)

It is possibly being blocked by Vista as it is asking for kernel mode access. Have you recieved any updates from MS?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2006)

if you use windows vista x64 say goodbye to ANY hardware related applications .. there is no way to install kernel drivers on xp64 unless they are digitally signed by microsoft


----------



## elmancho (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re*

_Nope, no updates. 
_Nope, using a 32bit edition
Thing is it has worked well like this for a week !!
Anny other suggestions ?











.


----------



## DudeDnB (Dec 10, 2006)

I am im the same boat (won't load Kernel driver), although I've not gotten ATITool to work at all, as opposed to you getting it to work for a week. What drivers are you using for your card in Vista? Here's what I'm using:

Card: X1900XTX
Driver: Catalyst Beta Software Suite (64 bit) 45.6MB Ver-8.31.100 Nov. 2, 2006
Proc: AMD Opteron 170 (OC'd to 2.5GHz/core)
Mobo: A8N-SLI Premium
Ram: 2GB OCZ DDR400
OS: Vista RC1
HD: 2x WD74 Raptor (RAID 0) SiI3114 Vista drivers
ATITool Version: *0.24*, *0.25*beta, and *0.26* all didn't work for me

I've tried booting up while hitting F8, selecting "Disable Driver Signature Enforcement" when I installed ATITool _and_ after-install, but to no avail.

Any help getting ATITool to work would be much appreciate! I'm really trying to get it to work because the stock Temp/Fan settings are too high, hence allowing my card to overheat after extended use. Any other dynamic Temp/Fan control software suggestions also welcome


----------



## elmancho (Dec 11, 2006)

I use teh 32bit version I have the latest drivers from ati and the latest beta atitool ....
There you go...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2006)

for 64-bit drivers you need a digital signature which is 400 usd a year from m$


----------



## Sabrehawk (Dec 12, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> for 64-bit drivers you need a digital signature which is 400 usd a year from m$



is that true? Than thats something courts should look into because its most surely
contradicting the laws of free trade.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2006)

Sabrehawk said:


> is that true? Than thats something courts should look into because its most surely
> contradicting the laws of free trade.



you could go and sue ms


----------



## DudeDnB (Dec 13, 2006)

so there is no hope of getting 64bit Vista support in the future? or is this a temporary problem?

Do you know of any other programs that will work with 64bit Vista? My vid card overheats on the stock settings and its making things unplayable.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 13, 2006)

DudeDnB said:


> so there is no hope of getting 64bit Vista support in the future? or is this a temporary problem?
> 
> Do you know of any other programs that will work with 64bit Vista? My vid card overheats on the stock settings and its making things unplayable.


What card do you have?  If you think you want to underclock your card to make it less hot, you better think something else like providing cool air to your card.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DudeDnB (Dec 22, 2006)

I dont want to underclock it, I just want to turn the fan up a little bit. Currently, the temperature settings that govern the fan speed are not spinning the fan fast enough. I used to be able to use my own dynamic settings with the help of ATITool when I had WinXP, but now that I have Vista64 it won't work because of the signed driver problem.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2006)

So are you going to pat the 400USD to M$?

Raffle ticket Idea!!!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 23, 2006)

DudeDnB said:


> I dont want to underclock it, I just want to turn the fan up a little bit. Currently, the temperature settings that govern the fan speed are not spinning the fan fast enough. I used to be able to use my own dynamic settings with the help of ATITool when I had WinXP, but now that I have Vista64 it won't work because of the signed driver problem.


Maybe you can use RaBiT to edit and update your card's bios to run fan speed at higher speed.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

